
Mark Cuban Invest in Yourself  - Anon84
http://www.trendslate.com/2011/12/11/mark-cuban-invest-in-yourself/
======
groaner
OK... so as one of those people with a fair amount of spare cash lying around
and no debt, I still can't quite grok this "invest in yourself" idea. Clearly
I'm not about to start swallowing Ben Franklins.

I'm just a jaded programmer who is frankly terrified of the brutal startup
culture, with no intention of being a founder (can't handle the high pressure
and emotional roller coasters) or employee (not a fan of grueling schedules
for minuscule hope of a payout). I'm also a couple of years out of grad school
and have no interest in going further down that rabbit hole, so don't try
selling "education" as an investment vehicle to me either.

The only area where I have a good idea of how to invest in myself is to
improve my physical fitness. Still, that's mostly an investment of time and
effort, not money.

What am I to do? Maybe it's time I just check out of the working world and
wander for a while.

~~~
inuhj
What's your passion? Do that.

~~~
groaner
Ha! If only it were that easy. I've spent most of my life being a goody two
shoes, only doing what other people told me to do and never really exercising
any individual free will. Passion? What passion?

I'm aware of the irony of reading what more people, this time strangers on the
internet, are telling me to do. I doubt I'll see the answer in a web browser.

For the time being I'm simply trying to do something I've never done before
every week. It doesn't have to be drastic, maybe something like trying out a
new recipe or taking a photo of a different neighborhood or going for a
moonlight run at 3am. Sort of a "throw lots of things at the wall and see what
sticks" approach.

~~~
littledude
i took a look at your past comments. i'm getting a little personal but i hope
you don't mind. you have the financial resources and seem like a mature
person, you should move out.

think of it like an investment in learning the skills to be fully independent.
it'll also build self confidence and trust in your faculties.

separating yourself from the social conditioning of your parents will give you
the breathing room to develop your own intrinsic goals and interests.

~~~
PerryCox
This is probably the best advice in the whole thread. Nothing could be a
better investment in yourself then living on your own. I for one didn't
realize how much parents take care of for you. Once I moved out on my own I
really got a sink or swim feeling, and that was the jolt I needed.

------
whenisayUH
He's recommending if you have a $100k in savings, you should invest in startup
tech companies and not public equities which is somewhere between ridiculous
and stupid to dangerous. I like Cuban usually but this is terrible advice. If
he meant you have an extra $100k to play with that you don't mind losing, then
maybe this advice is ok.

~~~
GFischer
Maybe they could invest in another country (though, of course, you need to
know some people you can trust in said country!).

Here in Uruguay, you could get 10 startups started with 100k. I guess the same
in India and other countries.

------
itmag
Required reading for young people: <http://tynan.com/youngpeople>

------
bennesvig
Reminds me of the Benjamin Franklin quote:

“If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him.
An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest.”

------
erkin_unlu
dont take what he said just literally, he meant to say dont limit yourself to
tradition, people do stuff that other people admire so you can do the stuff
yourself, if you try harder..

------
mkramlich
Huge believer in investing in yourself or a company you start/own. It gives
you the highest leverage with least risk, in the general case. Even for folks
that cannot or should not or do not want to start/own a company, they should
at least self-invest in things like health, fitness, education, skills,
socializing, peace of mind, etc.

------
wslh
Funny, I was searching for yourself.com !

I will not pass the Turing test today.

